# Bessacarr 540



## aps1 (Apr 27, 2009)

a 2 part request for advice or comments relating to my 2008 registered 540.

Having looked over my van last weekend I noticed the inside of the gas locker door was mouldy and damp. no signs of water ingress and the vehicle has been parked against the garage wall for the winter, therefore no reason why driving rain has caused a problem. I've already approached the dealer who sold the vehicle 2 years ago, their response was that it was outside the warranty but they would refer it to Bessacarr for comment. - anybody recognise the problem :?:

2nd point, the bottom hook on the wardrobe door, locking bar is sticking, any suggestions how to easy. :?:

many thanks for reading this

Adrian


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Probably just condensation, I'd just wash it off. Don't forget the bottom of the locker is vented so cold air and draughts get in.
As for the door, our toilet one expands in cold weather while stored up but goes back to normal in use with the van warm.


----------



## aps1 (Apr 27, 2009)

Thanks for the comment, but to clarify,

the inside of the gas locker door is soft / spongy suggesting damp has got into the inside of the panel.

also the wardrobe door fits correctly but the vertical "locking bar" with the hook at the bottom is not catching to keep the door closed.

Adrian


----------



## flyingpig (Jan 14, 2009)

aps1 said:


> Thanks for the comment, but to clarify,
> 
> the inside of the gas locker door is soft / spongy suggesting damp has got into the inside of the panel.
> 
> ...


First, your wardrobe door. Check the hinges, had this problem with my Bessacar E460, found to be loose screws, tightened them and door fastening problem cured.

Damp. My hab check found damp problem on side locker and gas locker doors. Not major, dealer reckons possible sealing strip problem. wants to do another damp reading 6 months time. Has promised warranty repair if needed.

Ken


----------

